# MHL on touchpad?



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Does the touchpd support mhl?

Sent from my GT-i9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=38

That should answer your question.


----------

